
Jeff Bezos Becomes the First Person Ever Worth $200B - godelmachine
https://www.forbes.com/sites/jonathanponciano/2020/08/26/worlds-richest-billionaire-jeff-bezos-first-200-billion/
======
zobzu
Thanks COVID lockdowns for killing the competition eh.

